# La Pavoni Europiccola EN Vs. Professional



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Probably a stupid question on this but couldn't find an answer elsewhere.

What is the main difference between a standard Europiccola and a Professional, apart from the bigger boiler and the pressure gauge?

I notice the standard has 2 switches, I believe to activate the steamer. So, will this mean I would have have to activate the second switch for frothing the milk? Like a Gaggia Classic?

Instead the professional has only one main switch, this means the steamer is always ready?

Thanks in advance for your comments, looking forward to buying this machine 

Dorian


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The standard has 1 switch, on newer models. Above the switch is a light to tell when the Element is on. The professional does not have a light to indicate that, but has a pressure gauge so you can tell when the element is on/off. You can hear that too.

Steam is always available. Water is heated above boiling to 0.8 bar pressure, steam escapes from the top when valve is open, water travels via a tube from near the bottom of the boiler to the group when the lever is in the upward position.

I have both machines, but only acquired the professional. I want to compare differences too and eventually will let one of them go.

There a professional in impeccable condition in the for sale section.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

@MediumRoastSteam

Thanks so much for the quick reply, so steam is always available on both machines, this sounds great 

I ll have a look at the one in the sale section.

Thanks again!

Dorian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi dorian

in addition to above the professional switch has a light built in to show when the element is on. I find the professional easier to live with day to day and the pressure gauge is useful when temperature surfing on the Pavoni.

Both machines once mastered make great espresso


----------

